# General > Politics >  Should the party in power publish the countries account 60 days before the election

## Recycle it

Should they publish the countries accounts so we can all see where the money goes. Would it help you the voter if they where fiddling the books. 
I know that Scotland gets 11.3% less than they got before the Tories got elected . Would you be happy with the same cut in your wages. 

What do you call a person that pretends to love one country while working with another to its detriment .

----------


## Alrock

They shouldn't have to publish any accounts, they should be open all the time for anybody to look at, it is after all our money.

----------


## Bystander1

The highest expenses claims contest in any  UK  parliament has been won by a certain Paul Monaghan ( apparently again missing in Moscow or shacked up in a Hammas household in the West Bank).
The same individual is a clear winner at other cintests as in non-attendance at his 'job', not speaking when he can be bothered to be there, not answering constituents queries . Employing friends and family - again a winner.
This type of charlatan is just what we need in Caithness or would a performing primate with a  yellow rosette on his/her chest do a better job at a lot less cost ?

----------

